# setting up Phillips DSR708 with wireless network



## hurricanefront (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello all,

I am trying to set up my Phillips DSR708 to work with my wireless network,

I have looked at the instructions on the forum for connecting but under my settings page I just have a phone tab, not phone and network.

My DSR708 has software version 6.2 and I am using a Netgear WG111RVNA wireless adapter from the recommended adapters list.

Can anyone help me get this set up?

Thanks in advance

Geoff


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sure... You need to hack your unit...

DirecTivos don't support networking. Wha tyou looked up on the adapter lists where for the Stand Alone TiVos (the ones sold by TiVo the company).


----------



## austin61 (Jun 3, 2005)

Check out the underground forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------

